
First Look: RePhone, an Open-Source, Modular DIY Cellphone from SeeedStudio - zaaaaz
http://makezine.com/2015/09/22/seeed-studio-rephone-modular-cell-phone/
======
bediger4000
Bet you $100 this doesn't make it, even if it's cheap and reliable. Having
user-controlled hardware in cell phones will give Phone Companies the willies.
Also makes FBI/NSA surveillance much harder.

This hardware will make it to market, but mysteriously, the FCC will drag its
feet on any certification, VZW and at&t will take a long time looking into
supporting it, and ultimately, it will Be Out of Their Hands, They Just Can't
Support It.

